# Lecture Html en local



## bertGK (9 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Ipad2 Wifi, et je rencontre quelques problèmes d'affichage (GoodReader) quand je parcours une documentation en HTML (Téléchargée puis installée en local).
 Pour plus de simplicité, voici donc la procédure effectuée + des captures d'écrans (Imac et Ipad) à suivre qui illustrent le problème :

1 - Installation de GoodReader et DropBoX sur l'IPAD
2- Téléchargement du dossier (qui comporte tous les éléments dossiers et fichiers) du document  (cf "NEWeASLRB")
3- Le téléchargement fini (en ZIP). Ouverture avec GoodReader.

Dans GoodReader:

4- Unzip du document
5- Le dossier apparait dans la liste.
6- Ouverture du fichier HTML. (cf : "eASLRB.htm")
 ! Et là il y a déjà des fichiers que l'IPAD ne reconnait pas (cf capture) : *.ink , *.js  , *.scc !
 Lors de la navigation, il manque les textes et les images (cf capture  d'écrans) J'imagine que cela est du à ces anomalies de fichiers non reconnus. ?
Bref si vous avez des solutions.  

-> Voici donc les captures d'écrans avec les problèmes rencontrés par l'Ipad et en fonctionnement "normal" sur mon Imac.


----------



## Gwen (9 Décembre 2011)

J'ai eu des soucis similaire pas plus tard que la semaine passée. Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution malheureusement.


----------



## lineakd (10 Décembre 2011)

@bertgk, peut on avoir le lien de ton zip?
Est-ce que cette aide de texgraph fonctionne chez toi avec goodreader?


----------



## bertGK (10 Décembre 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @bertgk, peut on avoir le lien de ton zip?
> Est-ce que cette aide de texgraph fonctionne chez toi avec goodreader?



Pour le lien du Zip -> Check MP

Sinon le Texgraph semble bien fonctionner (Malgré le fichier Texgraph.css qui n'est pas reconnu -> "?")


----------

